# Edward Scissorhands



## themeworks (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Gabriel2013 (Apr 10, 2021)

Well done, did you tweak the automation curve for this?

Cheers
g


----------



## themeworks (Apr 10, 2021)

Absolutely. Esp. Voxos requires for the more human or ensemble feel.


----------

